# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Dreamviews Please Slap Me

## MadMonkey

Consistency is important for lucid dreaming. If you go to bed at the same time everyday you will dream at the same time every night and wake up in the morning feeling rested.

Like most college students, I have completly lost any sense of a reasonable bed time. No matter how much I know I should go to bed I can't stop looking at cat gifs or what ever it is I do until 5am. Now that it's summer I need someone to force me to get to bed on time and give me a reason to not sleep in everyday.

Every night for the next week I am going make a post at 11:00pm Pacific Standard Time saying that I am going to bed. Every morning I am going to post at 6:30am that I woke up. Dreamviews, if I don't do these things on time give or take 15 minutes I want you to slap me HARD.  ::bslap::  After that week my cycle should be reset and I should be able to regulate it on my own. I just need someone to hold me accountable until then. Any words of encouragement will also be appreciated.  :smiley: 

If anyone else want's to be added to the slap schedule then make a comment with your bed time and wake up time and I will quote it at the bottom of this post for one week.  :Big laugh:

----------


## gab

Oops, sorreh. You said _after_ you don't do those things.  ::D:

----------


## MadMonkey

> Oops, sorreh. You said _after_ you don't do those things.



It's okay, I can add you to the slap scheduel for waking up at 1:00am.  :Big laugh:

----------


## MadMonkey

Going to bed! Yaay  ::D:

----------


## MadMonkey

Jeez my my alarm was set up wrong so i'm 2 hours late.  :Picard face palm:  Its okay. Thats what this thread is for. Do your worst Dreamviews.

----------


## Patience108

::bslap::  ::listenup::  

Hope you were ok after that  ::D:

----------


## MadMonkey

Goodnight ^_^

----------


## MadMonkey

I actually woke up early this time. I woke up at 5:30am at the end of a dream with full recall. Last night I repeated the mantra "I wake up at 6:30 and write down my dreams." I think this is what woke me up but my internal clock is still a bit off. It will get more accurate as the week goes on.

----------


## MadMonkey

Going to bed now. I actually felt really rested this morning even though I got up at 5:30am. I guess It's because I woke myself up rather than used an alarm.

----------


## MadMonkey

Goodmorning everyone.  :smiley:

----------


## MadMonkey

Goodnight guys. As long as I'm making such a short post I might as well link to something cool. This movie about Van Gogh is going to be entirely painted https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC2VriINKLU

----------


## Bubblebee

/sleepwell

This is actually a brilliant idea, i also have horrible sleep discipline. I know aiming for 10pm is ideal for me (I have to get up rather early work related), but i never seem to make that time.

----------


## MadMonkey

> /sleepwell
> 
> This is actually a brilliant idea, i also have horrible sleep discipline. I know aiming for 10pm is ideal for me (I have to get up rather early work related), but i never seem to make that time.



I have had a messed up schedule for years. Just keeep on trying. You have to restructure your life a bit but after you do it isn't hard at all.

----------


## MadMonkey

I wlke up at 6:08 naturally and started writing down dreams! My REM cycle is getting closer to emndig at 6:30!

----------


## MadMonkey

Time for bed. Here is your random video of the day: https://youtu.be/Mh5LY4Mz15o

----------


## MadMonkey

Woke up at 6:15 this time! I feel so perfect for wbtb right now I am crazy tempted to go back to sleep and get a lucid but I want a full week of conditioning first. My recall has been good but as soon as I move to write it down the memories fragment into little bits and pieces. But anyways I am really happy with how easy it is to wake yourself up with just consistency and auto-suggesion.

----------


## MadMonkey

Going to bed. Random video of the night: https://youtu.be/n2PHFBlr-jM

----------


## MadMonkey

I'm up. only half an hour behind on making this post though :/

----------


## Zhaylin

I have no life, so I sleep when I feel like it  ::lol:: 
BUT- I now take thyroid meds, which have to be taken at the same time every day.  So I need slapped to wake up by noon  :Big laugh:   11AM is the scheduled time, but what's an hour  :smiley:

----------


## MadMonkey

> I have no life, so I sleep when I feel like it 
> BUT- I now take thyroid meds, which have to be taken at the same time every day.  So I need slapped to wake up by noon   11AM is the scheduled time, but what's an hour



Haha okay I will quote this in the original post and if you don't post that you have taken your pills by 12 I will slap you myself.  :Big laugh: 

Looks like I can only eddit posts for one day after they are posted so I guess I wont include this in the OP.

----------


## Zhaylin

hehehe.  Many thanks  :smiley:

----------


## MadMonkey

I won't be able to get to bed on time.  :Sad:  I agreed to help my girlfriend babysit her cousins. Shouldn't be too much longer but I still will have to be slaped also for this morning.  :tongue2:

----------


## Zhaylin

:slap:
It's great you're helping her though.

I made my deadline.  I'm just late posting because I went out to Brunch.

----------


## MadMonkey

Good job Zhaylin!

I of course slept in this morning. I had to stay up late and thise kids wore us out. It's okay though, my week is almost over and I think my conditioning still is working.

----------


## MadMonkey

Going to bed.  :smiley:

----------


## MadMonkey

Good morning! Now that it's been a week It should be okay to start getting up at 8am every day. Since thats 90 minutes after 6:30 I should still wake up naturally at 6:30 and then still have one more rem cycle every morning for wbtb!

----------


## MadMonkey

Zhaylin, don't forget your medicine!!!

----------


## MadMonkey

Okay I think I need another week of slaps! For the next week, If I don't make a post within 15 minutes off 11:00pm and 6:30 am then you guys have to hold me accountable. I am graduated now and looking for jobs so I don't have a whole lot of structure in my life. Hopefully this will help as much as it did last time.

----------


## MadMonkey

Going to bed.  :smiley:

----------


## MadMonkey

Good morning everyone.   :smiley:

----------


## Venryx

Good morning!

Now why are you saying good morning to us again?  :tongue2: 

Is it for attempting WBTB? Does that mean you're going back to bed in a few minutes then?

----------


## MadMonkey

> Good morning!
> 
> Now why are you saying good morning to us again? 
> 
> Is it for attempting WBTB? Does that mean you're going back to bed in a few minutes then?



The point is that there is some external source to hold me accountable for getting out of bed at because sometimes I am to lazy to do it otherwise. Getting up at the same time every day makes it a lot easier to lucid dream and makes me more productive while I'm awake as well.

Anyways, goodnight.  :tongue2:

----------


## MadMonkey

I've been bad today. I over slept and I got carried away watching Narcos.  :Sad:

----------


## Venryx

> I've been bad today. I over slept and I got carried away watching Narcos.



And you tell us this 15 hours later, past midnight.  :paranoid: 

. . . . ::shakehead::  . . .
. . . ./|\ . . .
.___./\.___.

----------


## MadMonkey

> And you tell us this 15 hours later, past midnight. 
> 
> . . . . . . .
> . . . ./|\ . . .
> .___./\.___.



Since I was so late I thought I might as well combine both posts lol

----------


## MadMonkey

Good night.  :smiley:

----------


## MadMonkey

Wait, I didn't make a post this mornong???  ::bslap::  I could have sworn I did. Anyways, goodnight.

----------


## MadMonkey

good morning!

----------


## MadMonkey

I'm going to necro this thread! I don't think I need much help getting to bed on time but I have gotten horible at not sleeping in again. 

I will make a post on this thread every morming by 9am or you can slap me.

----------


## MadMonkey

Good morning!

----------


## 9sk

*slaps you*

----------


## MadMonkey

Thanks for the slap 9sk. Ya, hasn't been working well so far but I still have hope!

----------


## MadMonkey

I almost woke up on time today!

----------


## StarSeeker

Here a God hand slap  ::lol::

----------


## MadMonkey

Good morning!

----------


## MadMonkey

Good morning!

----------


## MadMonkey

Good morning!

----------


## MadMonkey

Good morning

----------


## Caradon

> Here a God hand slap



He said slap, not knock me senseless with a giant hand.  :smiley:

----------

